# Nouvelle carte graphique MacPro



## sofad (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon Mac pro à maintenant plus de 3 ans (2x2,66 dual core xeon) et j'aimerai rajouter une carte graphique car certaines applications comme Motion rament trop.
Actuellement j'ai une NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT. Le problème c'est que depuis il y a eu plusieurs générations de macpro et de cartes graphiques, donc je ne sais pas ce qui peut-être compatilbe avec le mien ou pas.
Pourriez vous me renseigner sur une carte compatible assez performante et à quel endroit je pourrais l'acheter ?
Désolé de ces questions mais je n'y connais pas grand chose en composant informatique.
Pour info je suis équipé de 2 écrans 23", si ça change quelque chose...
En vous remerciant


----------



## JSDX (13 Avril 2010)

Hello,

Tu as donc un mac pro 2006, regarde vers ici : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_Pro

Voici les CG compatibles avec ce modele :
nVidia GeForce  7300 GT with 256 MB of GDDR3 SDRAM (single-link and dual-link DVI ports)
_ATI Radeon X1900 XT  with 512 MB GDDR3 SDRAM (two dual-link DVI ports)
nVidia Quadro FX  4500 with 512 MB GDDR3 SDRAM (stereo 3D and two dual-link DVI ports)
_
Après, je sais pas si d'autres CG sont compatibles... A voir sur l'Apple Store, bien regarder les modeles compatibles


----------



## sofad (15 Avril 2010)

Je viens enfin de trouver sur le site Apple :

_Cartes graphiques pour Mac Pro (original)
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
ATI Radeon X1900 XT
NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 (pièce numéro 630-7532 ou 630-7895)
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT (pièce numéro 630-9492), proposée comme kit de mise à niveau
Remarque : la carte NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT requiert au minimum la version 10.5.2 de Mac OS X et la mise à jour des graphismes Leopard 1.0, sinon il se peut que lordinateur ne démarre pas correctement._

Par contre laquelle choisir et surtout où en trouver ?? mis à part sur ebay je ne trouve aucun endroit sur le web ou elles sont encore vendues (je ne trouve que les versions pc)

Si je prends une des 3 cartes, est-ce que je peux garder l'ancienne et ainsi avoir un moniteur sur chacune des cartes ? ou cela ne sert à rien et mieux vaut n'en garder qu'une?
Laquelle des ces cartes offre les meilleures performances ?


----------



## FredStrasbourg (17 Avril 2010)

J'ai un MacPro 2x2 Ghz (rev A, donc), sur lequel j'ai installé une 4890 ATI. Il faut la flasher, mais rien de compliqué, si tu te sens d'humeur bidouilleuse... Tu trouveras tous les détails sur macbidouille.


----------



## gillyns (15 Juin 2010)

Tu as 2 choix possibles :
 1.Tu ajoute une 2e Carte graphique et là tu es très limité car premièrement le mac pro ne peut pas avoir n'importe quelle carte, et deuxièmement tu dois savoir que pour faire du SLI (mettre 2 cartes graphiques NVIDIA dans UN ordi) les 2 cartes graphiques doivent etre les mêmes, donc là tu n'a le choix qu'entre la 7300GT et... la 7300GT !!!
 2.Tu remplace ta carte graphique : là tu regarde ce qui est compatible avec ton Mac Pro et tu fais ton choix.

Tu dois savoir que prendre 2 cartes graphiques consomme beaucoup plus qu'une seule (en comptant la puissance équivalente pour la seule et le duo). Il faut aussi penser que deux cartes graphique chauffent plus (mais le Mac Pro est conçu pour en avoir jusqu'à 4 donc ça va) qu'une seule, donc les ventillos seront plus actifs et donc plus bruyants.
Au niveau du nettoyage aussi, 2 cartes chauffent plus, donc ventilent plus pour compenser, de ce fait il y a plus d'air qui circule et donc plus de poussière qui se dépose.
Mais comme je l'ai déjà dit, le Mac Pro est concu pour ca...


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (1 Juillet 2010)

La ATI Radeon 4870 HD vendue par Apple marche nickel dans n'importe quel MacPro.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB999ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ&mco=MTE0NjU0NDE

Mac Pro 2008 ou 2009 seulement .
A mon avis , la meilleure solution serait la flachage d'une HD4890 ou d'une HD4870 , car à 315 , le prix est clairement abusé (Puisque en en trouve à 140 neuve pour pc).


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2010)

C'est pas elle qui est super bruyante ? (je parle de la 4870)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Ca depend de la version .
Après , tu as les series 5XXX , bien moins consommatrices et moins bruyantes , mais pas dispo chez apple...


----------



## gillyns (2 Juillet 2010)

c'est ce que je disait : il faut attendre les nouveaux mac pro pour avoir la possibilité d'utiliser les HD 5***


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (3 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB999ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ&mco=MTE0NjU0NDE
> 
> Mac Pro 2008 ou 2009 seulement .
> A mon avis , la meilleure solution serait la flachage d'une HD4890 ou d'une HD4870 , car à 315&#8364; , le prix est clairement abusé (Puisque en en trouve à 140&#8364; neuve pour pc).



Cette carte marche super dans mon MacPro 1,1.  ATI utilise en EFI "universel", donc toute Radeon 4870 HD fonctionne dans toute génération de MP.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

Donc Apple raconte des conneries pour que les clients achètent un nouveau Mac pro..

Chapeau bas Apple .


----------



## Johen (5 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, je tape l'incruste sur ce thread, je suis également possesseur de MacPro 1.1, et je désire *ajouter* une carte graphique dans l'bouzin. Comme j'ai eu un mal fou à avoir des renseignements exacts, y compris en appelant la hotline d'Apple (sic !), inutile de vous dire à quel point je suis heureux de vous trouver ! 

Je fais de la musique et j'utilise deux écrans 20 pouces, des SynMaster 204b Samsung, branchés sur ma GeForce 7300 GT.

Je souhaiterai rajouter cet écran, que je brancherai sur la carte additionnelle.

*Première question* - je ne suis pas arrivé à trouver la réponse : sachant que la résolution de mes 204b est de 1600 x 1200 @ 60 Hz, pensez-vous que le Mac pourra, branché seul sur la carte graphique additionnelle, afficher une résolution différente sur le troisième moniteur (1920 x 1080) ? On m'a dit que "non", et que tout s'alignait sur la plus petite résolution (en l'occurence, celle de mes 204b) mais j'ai franchement des doutes. Confirmez-vous ? 

*Seconde question* : que me préconisez-vous comme carte pour ce faire ? Une seconde GeForce 7300 ?

*Troisième question* : mal renseigné, j'ai bêtement fait l'acquisition d'une GT 120 (bon, quasi neuve à 80 boules sur la baie, je la revendrais, le cas échéant), qui ne fonctionne visiblement pas avec ce Mac. Le "à propos" la reconnaît comme un moniteur, ce qui n'arrange pas mes ballons et ne fait rien fonctionner dut tout. Si vous aviez un tip pour la faire fonctionner avec ce Mac, je suis évidemment partant : j'ai entendu parler de drivers alternatifs, mais je ne sais pas où chercher...

*Enfin, at last but not least* : fredlimacher, je cherche éventuellement également le moyen de flasher, sans que ce "soit trop compliqué", l'ATI en question. Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver où ? Un indice plus précis sur l'endroit où je peux trouver ça ?

Merci à toutes et tous ! 

PS : sofad, si tu penses que je fais du tort à ton thread, je peux en ouvrir un autre, naturellement. Merci !


----------



## FredStrasbourg (11 Juillet 2010)

Hello !
Pour brièvement répondre à tes questions : tu pourras choisir n'importe quelle résolution pour tes moniteurs. Même 2 moniteurs sur la même carte graphique pourront avoir des résolutions différentes. Je ne sais pas qui t'a dit le contraire, mais c'est faux.

Je n'ai pas de réponses à tes deux autres questions.
Par contre, pour la dernière, sache que le flashage d'une 4890 n'est pas très difficile. Je ne suis pas bidouilleur, et pourtant j'y suis arrivé.
Pour résumer, tu flashes la carte, puis il faut activer son fonctionnement en installant une petite extension programmée par Netkas (www.netkas.org), qui est spécifique à chaque version de MacOS. C'est là le seul inconvénient : il faut attendre que Netkas ait programmé cette extension à chaque mise à jour de MacOS (10.6.1, 10.6.2...). Cela arrive assez vite en général (2 ou 3 jours), et il y a rarement des soucis. 
Mais c'est là vraiment le seul point négatif de la bidouille.

Il serait trop long de tout t'expliquer ici, mais tu trouveras tout ce que tu veux sur Macbidouille.

C'est une carte très performante. J'y ai connecté un 24 pouces en 1920x1600 et tout se passe à merveille. 

Bonne continuation !


----------



## Johen (18 Juillet 2010)

Fred !!

Je viens de tomber sur ta réponse : je te remercie, elle est parfaite ! MERCI !!


----------



## imacwesker (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour 

J'ai à peu près le même problème que l'initiateur de ce topic :
- mon Mac Pro 2x3 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon date un peu et je souhaiterais changer sa carte graphique, une NVIDIA GeForce 7300GT

Je n'y connais absolument rien en carte graphique, que me conseillez-vous? Quelles cartes sont compatibles avec mon "vieil" ordi?

Autre question : quelle est la différence entre "cartes pour Mac" et "cartes pour PC" ? S'agit-il d'une *vraie* différence ou juste d'une différence marketing ? Je me souviens des disquettes Mac vendues plus cher que les disquettes PC, alors qu'ils suffisaient de réinitialiser ces dernières dans un Mac pour les transformer en disquettes pommées 

Petit détail : j'habite aux USA, donc ne me recommandez pas d'aller voir une boutique spécifique en France, por favor ^^

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## gillyns (19 Juillet 2010)

Répondant à Johen, imacwesker, et autres personnes :

Que ce soit sur un Mac ou un PC, la règle est toujours la même : POUR METTRE 2 CARTES GRAPHIQUES ENSEMBLE (en SLI ou CrossFire), IL FAUT QU'ILS AIT LE MEME GPU (processeur graphique).

Je m'explique : une GeForce 7300 ne marche QUE avec une autre GeForce 7300.
Par contre une GeForce 7300 de marque Sapphire marche avec une GeForce 7300 de marque XFX. (c'est des exemples : toutes les marques marchent ensembles).

Si vous prenez des marques différentes, cela veut dire que vous n'achetez pas une APPLE donc vous devez la flasher (très simple : un petit programme et c'est fait), mais la règle est toujours la même : TOUJOURS UTILISER LE MEME GPU (processeur graphique)


----------



## imacwesker (20 Juillet 2010)

Merci gillyns mais en fait, je veux remplacer mon ancienne carte graphique, pas en ajouter une autre.
Sauf que maintenant, j'ai un doute : est-il possible de remplacer une carte installée à l'origine ou la seule solution pour la rendre plus performante est de la "doubler" ?
Désolé pour les questions de débutant ^^


----------



## gillyns (20 Juillet 2010)

Tu peut la changer comme il te plait, mais j'ai entendu dire que sur les Mac Pro de telle année on ne peut mettre que telle ou telle carte graphique.
Je n'ai jamais testé personnellement mais normalement on ne devrais pas avoir de limitation. Je pense que celui qui m'a dit ça racontait n'importe quoi parce que pour les branchements c'est toujours sur un port PCI Express 16x et niveau compatibilité Mac OS X, tu fait la dernière mise à jour et tout est bon.

Va à ton Apple store le plus proche et demande si tu peut mettre n'importe quelle carte graphique parce que là j'ai un petit doute.

PS : ton Mac Pro date de quelle année ? Si quelqu'un peut nous aider


----------



## SadChief (20 Juillet 2010)

gillyns a dit:


> Tu peut la changer comme il te plait, mais j'ai entendu dire que sur les Mac Pro de telle année on ne peut mettre que telle ou telle carte graphique.
> Je n'ai jamais testé personnellement mais normalement on ne devrais pas avoir de limitation. Je pense que celui qui m'a dit ça racontait n'importe quoi parce que pour les branchements c'est toujours sur un port PCI Express 16x et niveau compatibilité Mac OS X, tu fait la dernière mise à jour et tout est bon.
> 
> Va à ton Apple store le plus proche et demande si tu peut mettre n'importe quelle carte graphique parce que là j'ai un petit doute.
> ...


A partir de MacPro1,1 (2006) la carte ATI Radéon 4870 marche 
Je suis formel là-dessus. Point.
Quoi qu'en dise Apple qui prétend que cette carte n'est compatible qu'avec uniquement 2008 et 2009.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (20 Juillet 2010)

gillyns a dit:


> Répondant à Johen, imacwesker, et autres personnes :
> 
> Que ce soit sur un Mac ou un PC, la règle est toujours la même : POUR METTRE 2 CARTES GRAPHIQUES ENSEMBLE (en SLI ou CrossFire), IL FAUT QU'ILS AIT LE MEME GPU (processeur graphique).



Es-tu sûr que le SLI ou Crossfire fonctionne sur Mac ? J'ai des doutes...


----------



## gillyns (23 Juillet 2010)

regardez sur le site d'Apple dans "configurez votre Mac Pro" : vous pouvez mettre 4 NVIDIA donc là c'est certain, par contre je ne connais personne ayant testé personnellement le crossfire donc je ne peut pas confirmer


----------



## SadChief (23 Juillet 2010)

gillyns a dit:


> regardez sur le site d'Apple dans "configurez votre Mac Pro" : vous pouvez mettre 4 NVIDIA donc là c'est certain, par contre je ne connais personne ayant testé personnellement le crossfire donc je ne peut pas confirmer


Attention le SLI ne marche pas c'est sûr et certain :mouais:
Le seul intérêt d'avoir plusieurs cartes c'est de pouvoir brancher plusieurs écrans, c'est tout !!!


----------



## bidibulle215 (29 Juillet 2010)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:


> La ATI Radeon 4870 HD vendue par Apple marche nickel dans n'importe quel MacPro.



Bonjour tu parle bien de cette carte en vente chez gold way elle fonctionne sous mon mac pro ?
carte : pple Computer ATI Radeon HD 4870 512MB

http://www.goldway.fr/productDetail.do?offerId=53868916

Nom du modèle :    Mac Pro
  Identifiant du modèle :    MacPro1,1
  Nom du processeur :    Dual-Core Intel Xeon
  Vitesse du processeur :    2,66 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    2
  Nombre total de curs :    4
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :    4 Mo
  Mémoire :    4 Go
  Vitesse du bus :    1,33 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    MP11.005C.B08
  Version SMC (système) :    1.7f10
  Numéro de série (système) :    CK6430WYUPZ
  UUID du matériel :    00000000-0000-1000-8000-0017F204738C

j'ai pleins d'artefact sous mon mac pro qui fonctionnait parfaitement avant mon passage snow leopard... je n'avais pas vu les specifs de carts videos mini....


----------



## darthmicky (29 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour a tous.

Etant dans le même cas je me demande quelle carte je peux installer dans mon mac pro early 2008.

quelles sont les meilleures cartes actuelles flashables pour mac os 10.6.4?

merci a vous


----------



## bidibulle215 (4 Août 2010)

SadChief a dit:


> A partir de MacPro1,1 (2006) la carte ATI Radéon 4870 marche
> Je suis formel là-dessus. Point.
> Quoi qu'en dise Apple qui prétend que cette carte n'est compatible qu'avec uniquement 2008 et 2009.



réception ce matin de ma carte ATI radeon hd4870 mac edition, marche à merveille sur mon mac pro 1,1
Tous les marchands me disaient non m'sieur cette carte n'est pas compatible, allez donc faire une recherche sur le site apple US sur le terme mac pro 1 et hd 4870..

Moi je confirme, silence total de la carte, écran nickel, plus d'artefact pas un plantage depuis ce matin, 5 mn pour installer la carte... et mon mac qui marche comme une balle sous snow léopard!
bref merci Apple de se  foutre de la tronche de ses clients ben oui ta machine surpuissante a 3-4 ans ben "elle est trop vieille mon bon msieur fo en racheter une autre"....
Apple tu va sur un terrain glissant... quand à parler de la hotline .... juste inutile.... Apple bravo tu baisse en qualité aller encore un peu d'effort et tu rejoint microsoft....


----------



## franck (5 Août 2010)

bonjour,
est-ce que qq'un sait si la 4870 marche sous tiger. il est indiqué qu'elle fonctionne à partir de léopard, mais comme elle est censé ne pas marcher avec les "vieux" macpro, je me pose la question (étant encore sous tiger, pour cause de CS3).
merci


----------



## kriscus (5 Août 2010)

Juste pour info je suis sous Leopard avec la CS3 sans aucun souci, bug ou autre. Je vais d'ailleurs passer à Snow Leopard ce mois, toujours en gardant CS3. À mon avis, tu peux donc si nécessaire passer à Leopard sans souci.


----------



## iMacounet (5 Août 2010)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...0-et-5870-fonctionnent-enfin-dans-les-mac-pro /!!\


----------



## franck (5 Août 2010)

merci kricus, j'ai installé snow leopard sur un autre disque interne que mon disque principal et j'y ai mis aussi la suite CS3. c'est vrai que je n'ai pas constaté de plantes particulières pendant mes essais, mais ceux-ci sont restés assez limités. comme j'avais lu plusieurs avis sur macG déconseillant CS3 sur snow, et pour ne pas me mettre dans des galères pour mon boulot, j'ai préféré jouer la sécurité jusqu'à présent, tiger et CS3 fonctionnant parfaitement. c'est pour cela aussi que j'hésite à sortir 315  pour la 4870, car une fois sur snow avec cette carte, je ne pourrais plus revenir en arrière en cas de galère avec la CS3. si elle marchait aussi sous tiger, je n'hésiterai pas une seconde, car le bruit de X1900XT me tape un peu sur les nerfs, surtout depuis que je travaille dans un environnement très calme


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Mais depuis la 10.6.4 , il n'y a pas une amélioration de la stabilité avec la CS3 ?


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Août 2010)

Hop hop, je m'incruste dans le sujet... quelqu'un a-t-il expérimenté le remplacement de sa Radeon 2600 XT par une Geforce GT 120 dans un Mac Pro Early 2008 ? Y'a-t-il un gain en performance sensible ou très relatif (dans des applications comme Aperture notamment) ? Merci !

'+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

Je doute que le GPU apporte un grand gain sur Aperture .
Je sais que cela ne parait rien mais entre un MacBook Core2Duo 2.16Ghz et un MacBook pro Core2Duo 2.16Ghz , je n'ai ressenti aucune amélioration , que ce soit pour la retouche avec les pinceaux ou alors l'exportation de photos (Sur des fichiers raw de 6M de pixels ).


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Août 2010)

Bah Aperture est quand même réputé pour bien tirer sur la carte graphique... et en tout cas chez moi ça s'entend bien au bruit du ventilateur... En fait j'ai surtout envie de remplacer ma 2600 à cause de son bruit justement en usage un peu intensif, et surtout car j'ai des freezes sur Aperture assez régulier qui me semble venir d'elle, souvent quand elle est bien sollicitée... elle doit commencer à être cuite. Sinon en ce qui concerne les "vieux" Mac Pro, se pose la question de la compatibilité de ce nouveau modèle...

'+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

J'ai lu que une HD4870 allait sur les Mac Pro 1.1 , donc pourquoi pas une GT120 ?
Maintenant , j'avais un iMac avec HD2600 et j'ai aussi eu des freezes avec sous Aperture 3 .


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Août 2010)

Oui la GT 120 fonctionne sur Mac Pro "early 2008", contrairement au descriptif d'Apple... D'où ma question, ça donne quoi par rapport à la 2600 ? Et la nouvelle question : quid de la compatibilité éventuelle de l'ATI Radeon HD 5770 ? :rateau:

'+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

Ce sera un peu plus puissant :

http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-662535.html


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Août 2010)

Merci, mais il s'agit ici d'un comparatif de cartes d'iMacs...

'+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2010)

Les differences sont les mêmes : Le HD2600 est moins puissante qu'une GT120..

Questions.réponses sur le site d'Apple Us : 

*  					What Graphics Card for Mac Pro 3,1 Feb 08, need 2 DVI-D out for  ViewSonic VP2030b, old card is ATI Radeon HD2600 256MB new must be as  good or better 				 *

 		 			 			 				ATI Radeon HD2600 256 MB seems to be dead, both monitors are black  and display "no signal DVI-D", display came back for a little time after  re-seating card and then died completely, can log in and shut down so  Mac seems to be ok, do I need a new card or is something else gone  astray? New card must be at least as good or better than old one,  more  mempory might be of benefit, I do lots of graphics work on PhotoShop and  Fotomagico. 			


 			Asked by SF from Dundowran Beech
 			 				Jan 1, 2010
  					Flag as inappropriate 				
  									2 Answers 								 
 									Answer now 								 


*Answer*

 				 			 		 			 			If you want to buy a graphics card from the Apple store, there are  two supported options, and one that is not officially supported, but is  widely reported as working. The officially supported versions are the  ATI 4870 ($350) and the EVGA GTX 285 ($450). Both are much more powerful  than your current card, but a bit pricey. The Nvidia GT120 is not  officially supported, but apparently does work and is only $150. All  three cards should be more powerful than your HD2600. 

I don't believe that PhotoShop and Fotomagico use the graphics  processor heavily, so if I was in your shoes I would probably go with  the GT120. 

My GT8800 just died, and I am replacing it with a GTX 285, but that  is because I do some gaming and the GTX is a much more powerful card  than the GT120. 

The one catch is that the ATI 4870 and GT120 have one DVI port and  one mini-displayport. You can hook your ViewSonic up to the  mini-displayport via a $30 adaptor from the apple store (get the single  link DVI adaptor). 



.


----------



## GillouStyle (16 Août 2010)

@SadChief
@Michele Bugliaro

Est-ce que je peux mettre une 5870 vendue par Apple depuis quelques jours (pas disponible encore), voire une 5870 vendue dans le marche Version PC (avec flashage netkas) sur un Mac Pro de 2007 ?

Comme vous dites que la 4870 etait compatible tout Mac (car EFI universel), est-ce le cas pour la 5870 ?

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## shalero (17 Août 2010)

GillouStyle a dit:


> @SadChief
> @Michele Bugliaro
> 
> Est-ce que je peux mettre une 5870 vendue par Apple depuis quelques jours (pas disponible encore), voire une 5870 vendue dans le marche Version PC (avec flashage netkas) sur un Mac Pro de 2007 ?
> ...



Même question que Gilloustyle, je suis exactement dans le même cas.
Alors, alors,....


----------



## 406 (19 Août 2010)

il me semble que la réponse est là : 
http://netkas.org/?p=503


----------



## GillouStyle (19 Août 2010)

"It only works on 2008+ macpros, because efi is 64-bit now, not ebc anymore."

donc pas pour 2007... :-s


----------



## Frank Leek (21 Août 2010)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:


> La ATI Radeon 4870 HD vendue par Apple marche nickel dans n'importe quel MacPro.


Reponse a Michel Bugliaro, j' ai installé la radeon 4870 achetée chez apple store il y à deux jours,
la carte ne fonctionne pas avec fcp, os 10.4.9 çà dit pas de mémoire vram = 0
Vu que sous la boite c' est indiqué pour mac pro 2008 en montant je n' ai pas poursuivi mes essais et retournr la carte. En passant c' est vraiment pas fort chez apple store pour les conseil sur mac pro !!
Comment à tu fait ? est ce le os 10.4.9 ? Mac pro 1.1   4 x 2.66 mhz xeon
Merci salutation


----------



## Sly54 (21 Août 2010)

Sans répondre à ta question (désolé) je peux quand même te dire que ton OS n'est pas à jour puisque Tiger va jusqu'à 10.4.11.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

Même , la HD4870 , ca doit être leopard minimum , voire snow étant donné qu'elle a été commercialisée avec l'un de ces deux os


----------



## lat dior (22 Août 2010)

10.5.7 minimum
source : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB999ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ&mco=MTE0NjU0NDE


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Août 2010)

Bon et bien moi dès que possible c'est une 5770 "officielle Mac" qui fera la joie de mon Mac Pro 2008, son bon fonctionnement étant à peu près confirmé, youpi !

'+


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2010)

+1 !
Par contre, j'hésite en re la 5870 et la 5770


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Quelle utilisation ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2010)

Photo et video (pas professionnel)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

La 5770 sera largement suffisante .
TU peux même mettre une HD4870 , si tu la trouves à bon prix .


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Août 2010)

Le rapport qualité-prix de la 5770 est très bon, il n'a jamais été aussi bon chez Apple...

'+


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2010)

OK, merci à vous deux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Elle coute combien la HD5770 sur mac ? 200 ?


----------



## silos (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

La HD 5770 est en vente sur le Store au prix de :
*249 * ici



Par contre concernant la compatibilité, il est précisé ceci : 
_"Nécessite Mac Pro (mi-2010 avec mémoire DDR3 à 1 333 MHz) avec connecteur PCI Express 2.0"
:rose:
_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

MacBidouille affirme le contraire et Apple , je pense , veut que ses clients changent de machines .
Un surtout de 70 par rapport à la version pc , c'est pas bcp par rapport à d'autres modèles !


----------



## Bones (30 Août 2010)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Bon et bien moi dès que possible c'est une 5770 "officielle Mac" qui fera la joie de mon Mac Pro 2008, son bon fonctionnement étant à peu près confirmé, youpi !
> 
> '+


Je suis dans le même cas de figure que toi mais , hélas , mais hélas quand la  HD2600 XT a lâchée j'étais encore sous léopard...

Donc si tu pouvais m'aider à installer Snow sur mon mac pro 2008 ?


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Août 2010)

T'aider à installer Snow Leopard ? Bah tu achètes de DVD dans le commerce, et tu l'installes. 

'+


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Il parle d'installer Snow sans Gpu .
Peut-être que si vous être tous les deux dans la même ville , tu pourrais lui prêter ton ancienne carte graphique pour l'install de snow .
Ou alors , il te prête sont Disque Dur .


----------



## Bones (31 Août 2010)

Merci Etienne , il y en a au moins un qui suit.
ça fait plaisir.

Donc installer Snow *sans GPU , pour ensuite installer une 5770 ou une 5870.*


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2010)

Tu loues pour une journée un MP
Tu loues pour une journée n'imorte quel Mac et tu mets ton DD dans un boîtier externe
Tu connais qqn qui a un Mac et tu vas chez lui avec ton DD + boîtier externe (sauf si c'est un MacPro, dans ce cas c'est facile)
Si tu as acheté chez un concessionnaire sympa, arrange toi avec lui 
Si tu es seul sur ton ile, entouré de PC, (trouve un Hackintosh) achète un carte graphique d'occas'


----------



## ThierryUz (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un Mac Pro d'occas avec une carte 7300 GT. Je n'ai pas besoin de beaucoup de puissance et cette carte me convient. Par contre j'ai besoin de brancher 4 écrans et il me faut une seconde carte. Si quelqu'un d'entre vous change de gammes de carte et ne sait plus quoi faire de sa 7300 GT, je suis acheteur. C'est urgent: si je ne trouve pas de solution, je vais l'acheter (à prix d'or) chez Apple.


----------



## gabsbidouille (8 Septembre 2010)

Salut tous le monde.
Je viens d'acheter un Mac Pro octo core 2,26 sur le refurb équipé d'une NVIDIA GeForce GT 120. J'avais une NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512MB venant d'un Mac Pro 2008 que pensais pouvoir utiliser pour un 3e écran mais cela ne marche pas. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi? D'autre part j'ai une ATI X1900XT qui vient de mon ancien Mac Pro dual 3ghz, pensez vous qu'elle peut fonctionner avec un Mac Pro Nehalem? (je ne peut pas l'essayer il me manque le câble d'alimentation pour l'instant).
Merci pour vos réponses, j'aimerai bien m'éviter d'en acheter une 4eme et si cela devait être le cas d'ailleurs, pensez-vous que la ATI Radeon HD 5770 des nouveaux Mac Pro serait compatible avec un Nehalem de la génération précédente? Quand une de ces cartes marchera je pourrai vendre les autres si cela intéresse l'un d'entre vous.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Septembre 2010)

gabsbidouille a dit:


> , pensez-vous que la ATI Radeon HD 5770 des nouveaux Mac Pro serait compatible avec un Nehalem de la génération précédente?


D'après Barefeats, la 5770 est OK pour les MP 2008 et même 2006.


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Septembre 2010)

Voilà, j'ai reçu ma 5770 de l'Apple Store et elle est instalée dans mon MacPro 2.8 Quad "early 2008", sans aucune difficulté (un câble à brancher sur la carte mère est fourni), et semble fonctionner parfaitement, et en silence ! Je n'ai pas la possibilité de tester les 2 ports DisplayPort, mais y'a aucun souci avec le DVI. 

'+


----------



## Sly54 (18 Septembre 2010)

Est ce que tu peux détailler le mode opératoire ? As tu dû installer des drivers, ou alors juste insérée et ça marche ?


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Septembre 2010)

Je suis sous Snow Leopard, donc pas besoin de driver. J'ai retiré la Radeon d'origine (très simple, voir mode d'emploi du Mac Pro), j'ai mis l'autre à la place (idem, sauf qu'il faut enlever un cache PCI à côté car elle occupe 2 emplacements + brancher le câble d'alimentation sur l'un des ports de la carte mère), c'est tout ! 

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Septembre 2010)

Un petit bench sans prétention (je n'ai pas fermé les quelques applis ouvertes) avec CineBench, pour ceux à qui ça parle...



> CORES=4
> LOGICALCORES=1
> MHZ=2800.000000
> PROCESSOR=Intel Xeon CPU E5462
> ...



C'est bête j'ai pas pensé à faire ce test avant le changement, et j'ai la flemme de remettre la 2600... Si quelqu'un a la même machine que moi...

'+


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2010)

Chez moi, MP2008, 2,8 gHz, ATI RAdeon 2600


CORES=8
LOGICALCORES=1
MHZ=2800.000000
PROCESSOR=Intel Xeon CPU E5462 
OPENGLVENDOR=ATI Technologies Inc.
OPENGLCARD=ATI Radeon HD 2600 OpenGL Engine
OPENGLVERSION=2.1 ATI-1.6.10
CBTYPE=64 BIT
OSVERSION=OS X 10.6.3
CBCPU1=0.000000
CBCPUX=0.000000
CBOPENGL=12.610781
CBOPENGLQUALITY=99.469742
C4DINFO=
C4DVERSION=11.529
C4DBUILDID=CB25720demo

Si je lis bien, en OpenGL tu es à 25 et moi 12


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Septembre 2010)

Bon ben voilà, performances doublées sur ce test Open GL, youpi ! 

J'ajoute que ça fait un peu bizarre de commander, payer, déballer, installer un produit non officiellement supporté (chaque étape se fait avec un peu de fébrilité). Mais finalement tout va bien ! :rateau:

'+


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2010)

Le Gognol a dit:


> J'ajoute que ça fait un peu bizarre de commander, payer, déballer, installer un produit non officiellement supporté (chaque étape se fait avec un peu de fébrilité).


J'imagine bien d'autant que je compte aussi passer à la caisse sous peu

J'ai vu que pour les tests CBCPU1 et CBCPUX tu as des résultats et pas moi (tout à zéro), qu'est ce que j'ai raté ?


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Septembre 2010)

Tu n'as pas lancé les tests CPU (ça lance un rendu)... avec ton Octo, tu vas pouvoir te venger. 

'+


----------



## jeanmi044 (20 Septembre 2010)

Après hésitation, je me suis décidé à prendre sur l'Apple Store le CG ATI Radéon HD 4770, commandée jeudi 23/09 (délai prévu 2 à 4 semaines) reçue aujourd'hui par UPS, montée dans mon MacPro 2,66 Ghz rév1,1 (EFI à 32 bits). Reconnue immédiatement et fonctionnement impeccable. Les vieux MacPro n'ont pas été oubliés, merci qui ???


----------



## Florian1293 (20 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Chez moi, MP2008, 2,8 gHz, ATI RAdeon 2600
> 
> 
> CORES=8
> ...



Je suis surpris.... car avec mon Quad 2.66Ghz et ma ATI Radeon HD 4870 je suis à 27.23 fps en OpenGL...

CORES=4
LOGICALCORES=2
MHZ=2659.000000
PROCESSOR=Intel Xeon CPU W3520 
OPENGLVENDOR=ATI Technologies Inc.
OPENGLCARD=ATI Radeon HD 4870 OpenGL Engine
OPENGLVERSION=2.1 ATI-1.6.18
CBTYPE=64 BIT
OSVERSION=OS X 10.6.4
CBCPU1=0.929943
CBCPUX=4.607605
CBOPENGL=27.229092
CBOPENGLQUALITY=99.283073
C4DINFO=
C4DVERSION=11.529
C4DBUILDID=CB25720demo


Est-ce qu'une 5770 est vraiment un bon choix?


----------



## jeanmi044 (20 Septembre 2010)

Je ne suis très doué pour interpréter des chiffres, mais j'ai fait un test avec Xbench


----------



## Sly54 (20 Septembre 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Je suis surpris.... car avec mon Quad 2.66Ghz et ma ATI Radeon HD 4870 je suis à 27.23 fps en OpenGL...


Ben tu as une 4870, je crois c'est une bonne carte video, largement meilleure que ma 2600 :rateau:

Du coup


Florian1293 a dit:


> Est-ce qu'une 5770 est vraiment un bon choix?


je pense que pour toi cette carte (la 5770) ne t'apportera rien contrairement à moi !


----------



## Florian1293 (20 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ben tu as une 4870, je crois c'est une bonne carte video, largement meilleure que ma 2600 :rateau:
> 
> Du coup
> 
> je pense que pour toi cette carte (la 5770) ne t'apportera rien contrairement à moi !



lol oui en effet... mais est-ce que ce ne serais pas plus intéressant, question prix, de prendre une 4870?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Septembre 2010)

Ah ! Euh Tout à fait franchement, je n'en ai aucune idée :rose:
Je suis resté sur le fait que les 4870 étaient très bruyantes. mais sans savoir si c'est toujours le cas ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

C'est toujours le cas .


----------



## Florian1293 (21 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est toujours le cas .



Vous n'avez pas de chance car chez moi c'est le silence


----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2010)

si c'est plouf plouf celle là est bruyante mais pas celle là 
Dans ce cas pas d'hésitation pour la 5770 !


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Septembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas si la 4870 est bruyante mais en tout cas je n'ai pas encore entendu ma 5770.  Ses performances sont à peu près équivalentes, mais la 5770 est moins chère que la 4870 sur l'Apple Store (249 contre 315 euros).

'+


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Vous n'avez pas de chance car chez moi c'est le silence



C'est une version officielle Apple ?
Pour dire cela , je me base sur les differents tests qui parlent d'une certaine chauffe et du bruit ainsi que sur les GPU de deux amis qui sont bruyants : Une hd4730 ainsi qu'une hd4890. (Dans un pc , pas dans un mac : Peut etre que la position de la tour et le fait qu'elle soit en alu change la donne !).


----------



## Florian1293 (21 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est une version officielle Apple ?
> Pour dire cela , je me base sur les differents tests qui parlent d'une certaine chauffe et du bruit ainsi que sur les GPU de deux amis qui sont bruyants : Une hd4730 ainsi qu'une hd4890. (Dans un pc , pas dans un mac : Peut etre que la position de la tour et le fait qu'elle soit en alu change la donne !).



Oui officiel et commandé en même temps que la Mac Pro.... et franchement le silence est bien présent


----------



## jfxav (25 Septembre 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Oui officiel et commandé en même temps que la Mac Pro.... et franchement le silence est bien présent



Pareil pour moi. 4870 version apple très silencieuse.


----------



## sofad (26 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

Bon depuis le temps que j'ai ouvert ce sujet je n'ai toujours pas changé ma carte 

donc d'après ce site, http://www.barefeats.com/wst10g3.html il serai possible d'installer cette carte dans mon macpro 2006 ?? http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC742ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ&mco=MTg2OTY4Mzk

Je ne lis pas super bien l'anglais, donc je ne sais pas s'il ont bidouillé un truc ou juste branché et ça marche ? Apparemment le branchement de 2 écrans en dvi fonctionne


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé ceci sur MacBidouille : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...0-devraient-fonctionner-dans-les-mac-pro-2006

Par contre , dans un autre article , ils disent que mettre une HD5870 dans un Mac Pro de 2006 ne sert quasi à rien car il n'a qu'un port pci 1.0 :

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/09/17/comparatif-de-mac-pro-dotes-de-radeon-hd-5870


----------



## sofad (28 Septembre 2010)

Et bien voilà, achat d'une HD 5770 sur le site d'Apple dimanche soir, livrée et installée ce matin et tout marche bien !!
Je vais allez testé tout ça voir ce que ça change


----------



## litle_big_one (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

Je confirme:

Sur un macpro de 2007, 2 * 3 ghz, quad core, (2.1) et snow leopard, la 5770 de chez apple fonctionne correctement.

Pour info, si vous cherchez ce type d'info, allez voir par ex la 5770 sur le site Apple *US* et là, il y a une multitude de commentaires.

bob


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Comme certains ici, achat d'une 5770, installation dans un MacPro 2008 et c'est pas terrible
Démarrage OK, je lance iPhoto (iLife '11) je vois mes miniatures mais pas les photos en grand format ! Tout le reste est OK.

Par contre impossible de faire des copies d'écran; shades ne fonctionne pas; Préférences système / moniteur me dit (de mémoire) moniteur inconnu et ne me propose que la résolution 1920 * 1200.

Je remets ma Radeon 2600, je retrouve mes photos dans iPhoto, Shades, mes copies d'écran etc.

Dans information système :

1) carte video / moniteur je vois ça 







Les deux cartes sont donc bien reconnues.


2) cartes PCI c'est un peu bizarre puisque je vois ça :






C'est quoi ces "deux" cartes 5770 ? 

Informations détaillées de la 1ere :






de la 2eme :







Snow Leo 10.6.3, reset PRAM et NVRAM faites
Si quelqu'un a une idée pour que la 5770 soit totalement reconnue, je suis preneur


----------



## Maximouse (13 Novembre 2010)

avant de m'inquiéter (venant de commander la HD 5870) pourquoi ne passe-tu pas en 10.6.5?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2010)

Moui, c'est sûr, je pense que je vais y passer on ne sait jamais réponse un peu (beaucoup ?) plus tard


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2010)

Passage en 10.6.5, du coup la radeon 5770 est bien reconnue, je n'ai plus les problèmes rencontrés avec iPhoto et shades.
pas fait plus de tests, vu l'heure :rose:

Thanxs Maximouse


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Novembre 2010)

C'est logique, les pilotes sont arrivés avec la 10.6.4, qui fait partie des pré-requis mentionnés par Apple.

'+


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2010)

Oops, c'est juste :rose:

Et pour ça (les deux 5770 ??), une idée ?


----------



## WinMac (16 Mars 2012)

Kikou 

Bon, pour remplacer ma carte graphique ATI Radeon X1900 XT livrée avec mon Mac Pro 1.1 modèle 2007, je viens de passer commande chez Apple de 1 Kit de mise à jour graphique ATI Radeon HD 5770 pour Mac Pro (mi-2010) + Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard pour 298,00  TTC, livraison mardi.
J'espère qu'après avoir installé Snow Leopard puis ensuite installée cette ATI Radeon HD 5770 çà fonctionnera sans problème avec mon Mac Pro 1.1 modèle 2007...  :rose:


----------



## 2emeclasse (23 Mars 2012)

salut à tous...
J'ai installé une ATI radeon 5770 dans mon Macpro 1.1 de 2006 (2,66). 
ça marche, plutôt  bien même sauf que... je n'ai plus qu'un écran.

Le dvi fonctionne mais le second écran est branché avec l'adaptateur minidisplayport to DVI.
Et là rien. Même pas reconnu, aucun signal.
Le câble est bon, je l'ai tester dans sur une autre config. Pas de problème.

Quelqu'un a une idée d'ou cela peut venir ???

pour infos :
Mac pro 2006, 1.1, 2,66, 6 Go ram, 3To
sous 10.7.3


----------



## itOtO (23 Mars 2012)

2emeclasse a dit:


> salut à tous...
> J'ai installé une ATI radeon 5770 dans mon Macpro 1.1 de 2006 (2,66).
> ça marche, plutôt  bien même sauf que... je n'ai plus qu'un écran.
> 
> ...



Pour certaines configs multiécran, il faut que l'adaptateur MDP vers DVI soit un adaptateur actif (et je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le cas du Apple... Donc ton problème vient peut-être de là.


----------



## 2emeclasse (23 Mars 2012)

merci itOtO...
je viens de trouver la réponse. Je ne l'ai pas testé encore... 
Je confirmerai lorsque cela sera fait.
 Réponse trouver ici :
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?p=10912206&highlight=#post10912206

There is a caveat when using the Radeon HD 5870 or 5770 on the 2006-2008 Mac Pro. The two Mini DisplayPorts are "negative function" no matter what adapter you have. Only the dual-link DVI port can be used to drive a display on the older Mac Pros. 

And, no, Mini DisplayPort to DVI adapter and Mini DisplayPort to dual-link DVI adapters will not help.
For hard core gamers with one display, it's not an issue. But for those of you looking forward to connecting two or three displays to the 5870 or 5770, you are better off with the GTX 285 which has dual DVI ports.
The 2009 and 2010 Mac Pros do support the Mini DisplayPort. That's probably why Apple officially supports the 5870 and 5770 only on the 2009 and 2010.

à 99&#8364;... voilà une bonne affaire !


----------



## itOtO (23 Mars 2012)

Sympa comme truc...
Regarde peut-être du côté des forums voir du hackintosh si il n'y a pas une solution.


----------



## WinMac (23 Mars 2012)

2emeclasse a dit:


> The 2009 and 2010 Mac Pros do support the Mini DisplayPort. That's probably why Apple officially supports the 5870 and 5770 only on the 2009 and 2010.


 Apple pourrait prendre le temps de l'expliquer dans la description ! :mouais: Mais çà serait trop simple sans doute... 
Merci *2emeclasse 
*


----------



## 2emeclasse (28 Mars 2012)

sauf que : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgbnE_NVuVY
lui il met 6 écrans avec un macpro 1.1 de 2006.

Alors je ne sais toujours comment il fait, j'ai le même macpro, la même carte, le même câble 'active MDP to DVI' et... qu'un seul écran. 
Si je fini par trouver la réponse je reviendrai... pour l'instant j'ai un 2eme écran noir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h22 ----------

Bon c'est ok !!!
Je peux répondre et affirmer que ça marche !!! un peu temps... 

A SAVOIR :
J'ai un MACPRO 1.1 de 2006, une carte ATI radeon HD 5770, et deux écrans. Et ça fonctionne...
Et cela avec un câble pour le deuxième écran minidisplayport to DVI.

Pour infos : 
Le cable de chez mac Mini DisplayPort vers DVI fonctionne
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB570Z/A
Ainsi que le cable de chez acell (active)

Voilà ! une bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui veulent améliorer le "vieux" macpro.


----------



## itOtO (28 Mars 2012)

Pourquoi ça ne marchait pas au début alors que tu utilisais déjà le câble apple?


----------



## Johann27 (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'upgrader mon MP 2006 par l'ajout d'une 5770 Apple. Je n'ai pour l'instant qu'un écran en DVI (7300 GT) mais à terme un second devrait le rejoindre. A ceux qui ont sauté le pas, quid du fonctionnement du deuxième écran et sur quelle sortie doit on le brancher ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## 2emeclasse (13 Avril 2012)

Johann27 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'envisage d'upgrader mon MP 2006 par l'ajout d'une 5770 Apple. Je n'ai pour l'instant qu'un écran en DVI (7300 GT) mais à terme un second devrait le rejoindre. A ceux qui ont sauté le pas, quid du fonctionnement du deuxième écran et sur quelle sortie doit on le brancher ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Salut,
Aucun problème... suffit juste de bien enclenché le cable Minidisplay. 
Tu vas te retrouver avec 3 sorties : 1 DVI, 2 MiniDisplay. Toutes fonctionnent indifféremment.
Le mac mets un peu plus de temps à démarrer depuis l'installation, mais cela est ridicule en comparaison du gain : puissance, silence. 
Le ventilo tourne tout doux, et pour la tester je lui COD 4 en poussant toutes les résolutions, résultat : nickel !!! et sans broncher.
La xt1900 soufflait comme un turbine et finissait par planter.

Have fun !


----------



## Johann27 (13 Avril 2012)

Merci  *2emeclasse*, je tente !


----------



## Johann27 (17 Avril 2012)

5770 reçu ce midi. Montée, bien évidemment aussitôt, démarrage parfait. Elle est reconnue par Mac os comme il faut, bref que du bonheur. 

J'avais peur du bruit en passant d'une CG passive (7300 GT) à celle ci qui est ventilée, bonne surprise, je n'ai pas l'impression de plus de bruit.

Merci pour les infos !


----------



## itOtO (20 Avril 2012)

Si certains ont des soucis pour faire fonctionner (comme avoir des sorties non reconnues pas OSX) une carte ATI Radeon du commerce (donc pas vendues sur l'Apple Store), du genre Sapphire 6870, XFX 6850, etc...
J'ai trouvé une méthode qui à la base à été conçue pour les Hackintosh, mais a priori je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas sur un Mac Pro vu qu'on modifie simplement les pilotes ATI d'OSX.
Je serais curieux de testé ça mais comme j'ai pas de Mac Pro sous la main 

Donc n'hésitez pas à demander ici ou par MP.


----------



## initialsBB (9 Mai 2012)

Sur les forums Mac Pro Macrumors ils font tourner des GTX 570 sur Lion et Mountain Lion !

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1360927

et voici un lien ebay vers le type qui remplace les puces BIOS par des EFI+BIOS !
http://shop.ebay.fr/macvidcards/m.h...t=nc&_ipg=&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_sop=10&_sc=1


----------

